
Thoughty2's Channel on YouTube - peter_d_sherman
https://www.youtube.com/c/Thoughty2/videos
======
peter_d_sherman
I have watched many of Thoughty2's videos on YouTube, and as a person of the
mind, feel that they are quite good.

The man is a thinker; a fellow person of the mind, quite simply stated...

